# Stolenkiss gerbil babies



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Here are some snaps of my last couple of litters - and I do mean last, because I've decided not to breed them anymore. I feel it's pointless breeding animals if you're not going to keep some from every litter, and I have no more space so I'd have to sell all the pups from any more litters I might breed. So here they are, the last Stolenkiss Gerbil litters.

I had 4 litters in the last while, but the oldest of those 4 litters (Togo's first batch of pups) has yet to be photographed. That'll be done tonight. Until then, enjoy:

Mottle's first litter
Mottle's black boy:

















Mottle's (very uncooperative) black girl, this was the only half-decent photo out of about 25 I took:









Pick of the litter, my little white fella Stolenkiss LeBlanc, easily the nicest white pup I've ever bred and doesn't he know it!

































Mottle's second litter, all 5 of them. The black and mottled blacks are girls, the other 2 are boys:









And the two Mottle Jrs - one is looking to have much more white than the other but both have some degree of mottling:








Their pigment is about twice as dark as this today.

Togo's second litter at 11 days
The 2 boys, 1 agouti and 1 argente golden:









The 3 girls, 2 goldies and one black, watch what the brighter golden girl did:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures, they are adorable  love the last one pmsl


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

She's very cheeky isn't she, that one?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

haha yep you can see her personality coming through the pictures, shes lovely


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

they are gorge! 

i still need to get pics of my little ones...when they stay still


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Those photo's are soooo cute, I want that little golden girl.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Togo's older litter, the 6 boys I still have, as promised:

















































And the one that got away - Loki as he's been named, taken a week and a half ago before he went to his new home 3 hours' drive away!


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

aww there so cute


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Awww, their so cute 

Will you continue breeding next year?


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh it has got to be said you have a gorgeous bunch there! The last photo in the main thread is the best! Posers! 
How do you find gerbils ?
I was going to get a pair in [email protected] on saturday instead of a rat and decided against it after as i didn't know much about their temprement*sp?* lol.. 

xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww what beautiful little gerbils - lovely colours.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I have had most furries but never ever had a gerbil. I've heard a few people say they bite a lot - is this true? Do you keep more than one together or do they fight like hamsters?


----------



## kath1975 (Apr 22, 2009)

hi. i have spoken to you recently about my baby gerbils. they are doing well. yours are so cute and the same colours as mine. i am sorry to hear you are not breeding any more but i understand what you mean about giving them away as they are toooooo adorable. maybe you will do it again in a year or two.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Awww what beautiful little gerbils - lovely colours.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> I have had most furries but never ever had a gerbil. I've heard a few people say they bite a lot - is this true? Do you keep more than one together or do they fight like hamsters?


they don't tend to fight and just as long as they are sexed properly are okay living in pairs 

forgot to mention they only tend to bite if the are frightened


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Awww, their so cute
> 
> Will you continue breeding next year?


Nope - that's it! No more breeding. Finished. I'm hoping to move to Canada in a few years' time and if I keep breeding gerbils it will just mean more to transport with me. Something I'm pretty nervous about in the first place to be honest. I'm worried they wouldn't take the stress and would die en route or something 



> How do you find gerbils ?
> I was going to get a pair in [email protected] on saturday instead of a rat and decided against it after as i didn't know much about their temprement*sp?* lol..


They make wonderful pets. So entertaining, not nippy at all if you have a well-bred one, intelligent as rodents go. Some of mine answer to their names. Some people train them to do show jumping courses! I often think they behave more like little ground squirrels than rats or mice. They look more like squirrels too. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone! :thumbsup:



> I have had most furries but never ever had a gerbil. I've heard a few people say they bite a lot - is this true? Do you keep more than one together or do they fight like hamsters?


That's only true if you have one that wasn't properly handled when it was young, like if you get from a pet shop that sources its animals from some factory farm. Or if you have an animal that comes from an aggressive family, or it's just in pain. Mine don't bite at all, though some of them like to explore my fingers by mouthing (not biting, just touching with their teeth and tongue like baby humans).

Because gerbils are colonial animals in the wild it's recommended to always keep at least 2 together. They can be tricky to introduce to each other as strangers though so if you're going for gerbies it's better to get two littermates. Males are easier for first timers as they're generally more easygoing than females, which are the more dominant sex. Jermaine Greers of the rodent world my vet called them!

Unless you have a mother and 2 daughters, I have found that females are better in pairs than groups. Groups of males are fine mostly, but sometimes if you keep a trio you might get two ganging up on one and bullying a bit, so pairs or groups of 4 would be more straightforward.



> hi. i have spoken to you recently about my baby gerbils. they are doing well. yours are so cute and the same colours as mine. i am sorry to hear you are not breeding any more but i understand what you mean about giving them away as they are toooooo adorable. maybe you will do it again in a year or two.


Glad to hear that your pups are getting on well


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Nope - that's it! No more breeding. Finished. I'm hoping to move to Canada in a few years' time and if I keep breeding gerbils it will just mean more to transport with me. Something I'm pretty nervous about in the first place to be honest. I'm worried they wouldn't take the stress and would die en route or something


If you move to Canada, you can attend the AGS shows :thumbsup:

There's no leaving my home land for me. I love wales too much


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

How are gerbils smell wise - do they smell about the same as hamsters? Are they easy to handle once tamed and what's the best type of cage for them or do they have to have a tank? Oh and how long do they usually live on average?
Sorry for all the questions but I've never had a gerbil but often see them in the pets at home rescue bit.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can I ask a question as well pleeze? Would a 2ft by 1ft tank be enough for 1 gerbil.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> How are gerbils smell wise - do they smell about the same as hamsters? Are they easy to handle once tamed and what's the best type of cage for them or do they have to have a tank? Oh and how long do they usually live on average?
> Sorry for all the questions but I've never had a gerbil but often see them in the pets at home rescue bit.


They don't smell at all. They're much cleaner than hamsters. Gerbis should always have tanks IMO. Cages have far too many disadvantages. On average, gerbils live 3-5 years, although most won't live much past 3 years of age.



thedogsmother said:


> Can I ask a question as well pleeze? Would a 2ft by 1ft tank be enough for 1 gerbil.


Yeah that's fine. Although 1 gerbil on it's own is likely to become stressed.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Ooh are you getting one?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Marcia said:


> They don't smell at all. They're much cleaner than hamsters. Gerbis should always have tanks IMO. Cages have far too many disadvantages. On average, gerbils live 3-5 years, although most won't live much past 3 years of age.
> 
> Yeah that's fine. Although 1 gerbil on it's own is likely to become stressed.


What size tank would you need for two gerbils and what sex would you get if you wanted to get two? 
I can't have any yet cos I haven't got room for a big tank.:sad:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> What size tank would you need for two gerbils and what sex would you get if you wanted to get two?
> I can't have any yet cos I haven't got room for a big tank.:sad:


No smaller than a 15-20 gallon tank for a pair of gerbils. The tanks don't take up much space either.
I have 10 tanks at the moment 

As for which sex to get. I love both sexes but i would say that males are slightly easier for beginners. Their less dominant than the females.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Marcia said:


> No smaller than a 15-20 gallon tank for a pair of gerbils. The tanks don't take up much space either.
> I have 10 tanks at the moment
> 
> As for which sex to get. I love both sexes but i would say that males are slightly easier for beginners. Their less dominant than the females.


Thanks for all the info.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Ooh are you getting one?


No, No, No I don't need any more animals.............. Of course when Spikes babies are old enough to go in cages I will have an empty tank and as you said there are often lonely little gerbils sitting in the adoption bit at [email protected]:sad: No stop it I don't need any more animals .


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> No, No, No I don't need any more animals.............. Of course when Spikes babies are old enough to go in cages I will have an empty tank and as you said there are often lonely little gerbils sitting in the adoption bit at [email protected]:sad: No stop it I don't need any more animals .


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

How many small furries have you got at the moment?

We've got 14 and 2 Netherland dwarf rabbits.:eek69 piggies and 5 hamsters)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> How many small furries have you got at the moment?
> 
> We've got 14 and 2 Netherland dwarf rabbits.:eek69 piggies and 5 hamsters)


We've got hardly any really , just the 2 Syrians, 6 mice, Spike and an unknown amount of babies oh and then there's Henrick and the 4 cats and the fish. So a tiny little gerbil would hardly be noticed would it?


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> We've got hardly any really , just the 2 Syrians, 6 mice, Spike and an unknown amount of babies oh and then there's Henrick and the 4 cats and the fish. So a tiny little gerbil would hardly be noticed would it?


You'll NEVER be able to stop yourself at one gerbil. You'll end up with more than you can count! :thumbsup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> You'll NEVER be able to stop yourself at one gerbil. You'll end up with more than you can count! :thumbsup:


Hmmm maybe your right, the start of a slippery slope I think.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> You'll NEVER be able to stop yourself at one gerbil. You'll end up with more than you can count! :thumbsup:


I think we're both prime examples of that :lol:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Vixie said:


> great pictures, they are adorable  love the last one pmsl


I agree, very cute!!
That white Pup up the top was so adorable!! What a little poser. x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> You'll NEVER be able to stop yourself at one gerbil. You'll end up with more than you can count! :thumbsup:


by the way, i might have my first REW in Rachels litter  It's still to early to tell for sure. There's def 1 lilac and def at least 2-3 doves. I hope i do get a REW though


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I think we're both prime examples of that :lol:


I know, and it's breaking my heart that I have to stop breeding them because I have that fab little white boy now 



> by the way, i might have my first REW in Rachels litter  It's still to early to tell for sure. There's def 1 lilac and def at least 2-3 doves. I hope i do get a REW though


Fingers crossed!



> I agree, very cute!!
> That white Pup up the top was so adorable!! What a little poser. x


He's pretty special, I just can't think of a pet name that's special enough for him yet! He's still being called "little boy" or "******", that's not nearly good enough!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Fantastic pics...so cute.


----------



## jason86 (Jun 13, 2009)

hello.....stolenkiss...been reading your post and found out you a great gerbil breeder. I m jason from malaysia. Currently in Malaysia, gerbil is uncommon among the pets here. So need stolenkiss to be my guru ..gerbil guru..keke


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

jason86 said:


> hello.....stolenkiss...been reading your post and found out you a great gerbil breeder. I m jason from malaysia. Currently in Malaysia, gerbil is uncommon among the pets here. So need stolenkiss to be my guru ..gerbil guru..keke


Haha well I'd be very glad to help you, though I must say it's the first time I've ever been called a guru of anything 

If you want to email me the address is on my website  I will do my best to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## jason86 (Jun 13, 2009)

thank you...so kind of you..


----------

